# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  بيان لجنة التعبئة والجماهير

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذى لايحمد على مكروه سواه ونصلى ونسلم على من جاء رحمة لنا وعلى آل بيته ومن والاه الى يوم الدين
لقد كانت ليلة امس امتحان حقيقى لكل الصفوة ...امتحان لقياس مدى الحب فى القلوب ...ترمومتر لقياس الصدق فى الولاء للكيان فقد تعودنا دائما ان نتلقى الفرح منه فنغنى ونرقص حتى تتمايل معنا نجوم السماء لم يبخل علينا يوما بابتسامه اونصر اهدانا ماظللنا نتغنى به عقودا من الزمان ..... آزرناه كثيرا وهو فى عنفوانه ولم يكن فى حوجه الى صفيرنا وهديرنا فهل نبخل عليه بالموآزرة فى الوقت الذى يحتاجنا
فالمريخ سادتى ليس سوبر مان كرة القدم فهو كغيره من الفرق يمكن ان يخسر مباراه
ولايمكن ان نطالبه بالنصر الدائم ..... المريخ سادتى انتصر وافرحنا باكثر من 50 مباراة سابقه بهذه المنافسه وصفقنا وانتشينا وطربنا على انغامه فالنصبر ونتضافر عندما يتعرض لازمة مثل ماحدث ليلة امس
ولاننكر اننا تألمنا حد الالم... ولكنه تقدير الله سبحانه وتعالى.. فالنجمع الصفوف ونداوى الجراح ونعاهد المحبوب كما عاهد عكير الدامر الامام عبد الرحمن المهدى
عهدنا معاك كنداب حربة ما بتسلخ
صرة عين جبل ملوية ما بتتملخ
كان ايدينا من القبضة فيك تتملخ 
السماء ينتكى وجلد النمل يتسلخ
ونحن على العهد يازعيم ودونك المهج والارواح 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخى عبد العظيم
لك منى كل الحب والتقدير... ووالله لو كلنا تعاملنا مع الكورة بهذا الفهم العالى لكنا فى الصفوف الاولى فى العالم فى مجال كرة القدم . لكن حقيقة المشجعين البى مستوى فهمك العالى دا نادرين الله يديك العافية.
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*سلمت يداك ودام صفاك موفورا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اخى عبد العظيم
لك منى كل الحب والتقدير... ووالله لو كلنا تعاملنا مع الكورة بهذا الفهم العالى لكنا فى الصفوف الاولى فى العالم فى مجال كرة القدم . لكن حقيقة المشجعين البى مستوى فهمك العالى دا نادرين الله يديك العافية.



اخى مايميز الصفوة فهمها العالى وصدقنى المريخاب ديل مستمدين تميزهم من وهج النجوم وعطر التاريخ فالمريخ عزيزى فيهو ريحة بعانخى وتهراقا فيهو رجالة دقنة وعلى عبد اللطيف فيهو صدق الشهداء القدموا دمهم فداء لنا
المريخ عالم يجمعنا بالحب ونبادله الوفاء بالوفاء 
لك الشكر على المرور والتحية والتقدير ونتعاهد نحب الزعيم خاصة عندما يحتاجنا لاعندما نحتاجه ليفرحنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحبيب عبد العظيم

اول شئ حمد لله علي السلامة وشفقنا بعد علمنا بالوعكة التي المت بك

في مباراة الامس 

اجر وعافية ياحبيب

لن نرفع عنه ايادينا ولن نبخل عليه بشئ

هو عشقنا ويسكن كل الفؤاد

تســــــــــلم يارائع

وافتح التلفون ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عزيزي عظمة
المباراة مباراة كرة قدم ولكن....
أنا علي قناعة تامة بأن هناك ما لا نعلمه 
وما لا يمكن المجاهرة به
المريخ ليس ملكا" لأحد
ونحن قد غرقنا حبا" لهذا الكيان
وغرقنا حبا" في من يحبونه
ولكن البحث عن الاسباب الحقيقة 
خير من التستر وراء الاتهامات
أنا عن نفسي لم احزن للهزيمة من الهلال
فهكذا هي كرة القدم
ولكني حزين لأجل المريخ
ولاجل المنظر الذي ظهر به المريخ
نعم ولأجل هذا الحب الكبير المريخ
فلنقف في محطة نقد الذات ونراجع انفسنا
ونعتبرها عثرة في طريق طويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 
نستفيد من هذا الدرس البليغ
الذي وهبنا اياه الله تعالي 
حتي نستبصر جادة الطريق

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الله اكبر ده الكلام البودى لى قدام سلمت يداك
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*اولا بالتبادى  حمدا  لله على سلامتك  واجر وعافية  وشفقنا عليك والله يا عظمة  ... 

وما حدث بالامس لن يوقف مسيرتنا فى حب المريخ بعون الله  والكورة غالب ومغلوب ويوم لنا ويوم علينا وهذا حكم الله  ... حتما سياتى اليوم الذى سيعوضنا فيه الاحمر الوهاج هذه الالام .. ولن ننسى فى يوم من الايام اسعاده لنا فى الكثير من المحافل المحلية والاقليمية والقارية  ومعك يا مريخ حتى الممات ... تقبل مرورى يا زعيم !

*

----------


## السيد

*انتو حتشلوني . . .

عموم 

 تسلم عبد العظيم

واتمني انو الناس تسيطر علي الانفعالات

وربنا يسهل لسه في 3 نقاط قدامنا نصف دورة ومباراة قمه وبطولة افريقيا ، ، وكاس السودان ايــــك الموسم لسه طويل .

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* تسلم ياعظمة وياهو دا المريخ
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الحبيب عبد العظيم

اول شئ حمد لله علي السلامة وشفقنا بعد علمنا بالوعكة التي المت بك

في مباراة الامس 

اجر وعافية ياحبيب

لن نرفع عنه ايادينا ولن نبخل عليه بشئ

هو عشقنا ويسكن كل الفؤاد

تســــــــــلم يارائع

وافتح التلفون ياقلب



الحمد لله تمام يا افريكانو ومشكور على الاهتمام والتعليمات نفذت فتحنا التلفون 
لكم تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

سلمت يداك ودام صفاك موفورا



 لك تحياتى حبيبنا محمد
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عزيزي عظمة

المباراة مباراة كرة قدم ولكن....
أنا علي قناعة تامة بأن هناك ما لا نعلمه 
وما لا يمكن المجاهرة به
المريخ ليس ملكا" لأحد
ونحن قد غرقنا حبا" لهذا الكيان
وغرقنا حبا" في من يحبونه
ولكن البحث عن الاسباب الحقيقة 
خير من التستر وراء الاتهامات
أنا عن نفسي لم احزن للهزيمة من الهلال
فهكذا هي كرة القدم
ولكني حزين لأجل المريخ
ولاجل المنظر الذي ظهر به المريخ
نعم ولأجل هذا الحب الكبير المريخ
فلنقف في محطة نقد الذات ونراجع انفسنا
ونعتبرها عثرة في طريق طويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 
نستفيد من هذا الدرس البليغ
الذي وهبنا اياه الله تعالي 
حتي نستبصر جادة الطريق



شكرى ليك عزيزى ايهاب على الكلام الجميل وانها استراحة محارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

الله اكبر ده الكلام البودى لى قدام سلمت يداك



لك الشكر عزيزى ارخبيل ولابد من ان نتضافر 
ودمت
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لك  التحيه الحبيب عبد العظيم
ونتمنى من الجميع ان يستعينوا
بالله على تجاوز هذه المحنه
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

اولا بالتبادى حمدا لله على سلامتك واجر وعافية وشفقنا عليك والله يا عظمة ... 

وما حدث بالامس لن يوقف مسيرتنا فى حب المريخ بعون الله والكورة غالب ومغلوب ويوم لنا ويوم علينا وهذا حكم الله ... حتما سياتى اليوم الذى سيعوضنا فيه الاحمر الوهاج هذه الالام .. ولن ننسى فى يوم من الايام اسعاده لنا فى الكثير من المحافل المحلية والاقليمية والقارية ومعك يا مريخ حتى الممات ... تقبل مرورى يا زعيم !



 شكرا بحارى واكثر ما يفرحنى اننى اطمئنيت عليكم لك تحياتى وشكرى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذى لايحمد على مكروه سواه ونصلى ونسلم على من جاء رحمة لنا وعلى آل بيته ومن والاه الى يوم الدين

عهدنا معاك كنداب حربة ما بتسلخ
صرة عين جبل ملوية ما بتتملخ
كان ايدينا من القبضة فيك تتملخ 
السماء ينتكى وجلد النمل يتسلخ
ونحن على العهد يازعيم ودونك المهج والارواح 



تسلم الرائع عبد العظيم
ونحن نقول

عهد ليك يازعيم نهواك في كل حالة
منصور نهواك وأصواتنا ليك تتعالا
وان وقع المقدور تلقانا ليك عتالة
نهواك وكيف ما بنقيف معاك رجالة
تنكسر الكتف عزيزة كان انت كل أحمالا
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

انتو حتشلوني . . .

عموم 

تسلم عبد العظيم

واتمني انو الناس تسيطر علي الانفعالات

وربنا يسهل لسه في 3 نقاط قدامنا نصف دورة ومباراة قمه وبطولة افريقيا ، ، وكاس السودان ايــــك الموسم لسه طويل .



تسلم يا مك والجايات روابح
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

 تسلم ياعظمة وياهو دا المريخ



تسلم ابن عمى والحمد لله اطمئنيت عليك والجايات اكتر من الرايحات
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

تسلم الرائع عبد العظيم
ونحن نقول

عهد ليك يازعيم نهواك في كل حالة
منصور نهواك وأصواتنا ليك تتعالا
وان وقع المقدور تلقانا ليك عتالة
نهواك وكيف ما بنقيف معاك رجالة
تنكسر الكتف عزيزة كان انت كل أحمالا



 تسلم يا رائع يامك ودمت
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

لك التحيه الحبيب عبد العظيم
ونتمنى من الجميع ان يستعينوا
بالله على تجاوز هذه المحنه



 ونعم بالله اخى احمد ودمت
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ولكن البحث عن الاسباب الحقيقة 
خير من التستر وراء الاتهامات
ولكني حزين لأجل المريخ
ولاجل المنظر الذي ظهر به المريخ




 كلنا ايهاب حزننا لما ظهر به المريخ ولا زلنا نتقطع
*

----------


## (العجب24)

*كلام جميل لا ياتى الا من صفوة الصفوة شكرا اخى وانت تبعث فينا روح التحدى من جديد
وانشاءالله الجايات اكتر من الرايحات
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الأخ عبد العظيم بيان جميل , وكلمات هادئة , وأعطيت الفريق حقه فقد 
أسعدونا زماناً فشكراً لهم . و عليهم بعد أحزاننا هذه أن يسعدونا من جديد .
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*50 انتصار دي كلها كوم لو بس فاز لينا علي الجلافيط ديل
يخسر اي مباراة اي مباراة ما مشكلة نقيف معاه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم يارائع وسنظل صفوة رغم كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة (العجب24)
					

كلام جميل لا ياتى الا من صفوة الصفوة شكرا اخى وانت تبعث فينا روح التحدى من جديد
وانشاءالله الجايات اكتر من الرايحات



 شكرا على مرورك وربنا يسعدنا مقبل الايام
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل
					

الأخ عبد العظيم بيان جميل , وكلمات هادئة , وأعطيت الفريق حقه فقد 
أسعدونا زماناً فشكراً لهم . و عليهم بعد أحزاننا هذه أن يسعدونا من جديد .



 الجميل مرورك واهتمامك تسلم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

50 انتصار دي كلها كوم لو بس فاز لينا علي الجلافيط ديل
يخسر اي مباراة اي مباراة ما مشكلة نقيف معاه



الصبر ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

تسلم يارائع وسنظل صفوة رغم كل شئ



 مشكورين وياها المحريه فيكم ياقاده
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*اخى عبد العظيم 
كلامك سمح بالحيل لكن استهتار ولا مبالاة دا نحن ما بنرضى بيه ولا بد من الحسم ولا بد من سوط العقاب مش وقف الحافز الناس ديل شبعو وافترو لازم نعمل ثورة تجديد دما بدون مرعاة تاريخ الاعب وما قدمه للنادى يا ما لعيبة اعظم (العظمة لله ) واحسن منهم شطبوا وبذات ونحن مقبلين على بطولة .
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

اللهم ادينا الفي مرادنا



 اللهم امين ولوبعد حين
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الافريقي
					

اخى عبد العظيم 
كلامك سمح بالحيل لكن استهتار ولا مبالاة دا نحن ما بنرضى بيه ولا بد من الحسم ولا بد من سوط العقاب مش وقف الحافز الناس ديل شبعو وافترو لازم نعمل ثورة تجديد دما بدون مرعاة تاريخ الاعب وما قدمه للنادى يا ما لعيبة اعظم (العظمة لله ) واحسن منهم شطبوا وبذات ونحن مقبلين على بطولة .



مشكور وكل الكلام ده واصل اهل القرار وبكل تأكيد لم يهدأ لهم بال وجارى الاصلاح لما فيه خير الزعيم ولابد ان تكون الثقه فى الله لامحدوده
ودمت ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*كان إيدينا من القبضة فيك تتملخ 
السماء ينتكى وجلد النمل يتسلخ
***
مشكور عظمة :
أُقدر لك إحساسك الراقي وجميل
وصدقني هو إحساس كل محب لمريخنا البطل
وبإذن الله سنكون أوفياء لحبنا الأوّل والأخير
ومع أمثالكم لن تسقط رايات حبنا الحمراء
ولكن في الحلق عبرة خلفتها إنكساراتنا
الدائمة في المناسبات الكبيرة ..
والأسئلة أصبحت بدون إجابة شافيه..
من الذي سرق أفراحنا ليلة الخميس؟؟
من الذي أراد لمحبوبنا أن ينهزم
للمرة 14 من الهليل المهلهل المتهلهل؟؟
لماذا أصرّ بله جابر على الطرد ؟؟
من الذي أصرّ على إقحام سفاري 
في التشكيلة رغم إدعائه الإصابة ؟؟
من الذي أصر على أن يلعب المريخ 
بدون طرف شمال ووضع الزومة ومصعب 
على دكة البدلاء؟؟؟؟
أين نجد الأجوبة النموذجية لهذه الأسئلة؟؟
**
* لقد صبرنا كثيراً على إخفاقات اللاعبين
الذين لايستطيعون حمل لواء مريخ العزة والشموخ!!!
* أولئك اللاعبين الذين يتهربون 
من دفع ضريبة وطننا المريخ
بداعي المرض والإصابة 
ونحن نعلم أن السبب الحقيقي 
هو خوفهم من المباريات الكبيرة
* أولئك اللاعبين الذين رفع من شأنهم المريخ
وحينما إحتاج إليهم لم يجدهم وبخلوا عليه
* آن الأوان لتستقيم الأمور وأن يرتفع صوتنا منادياً 
بمحاسبة كل الذين تهاونوا في دفع ضريبة الزعيم
* أخوي عظمة أنتم أقرب منا لمجلس الإدارة 
فأتمنى أن توصلوا رسالتنا لهم ..
* وعاش المريخ قوياً بأبنائه الأوفياء..
نهواهو في كل الظروف ...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

كان إيدينا من القبضة فيك تتملخ 
السماء ينتكى وجلد النمل يتسلخ

من الذي سرق أفراحنا ليلة الخميس؟؟

* آن الأوان لتستقيم الأمور وأن يرتفع صوتنا منادياً 
بمحاسبة كل الذين تهاونوا في دفع ضريبة الزعيم..
* وعاش المريخ قوياً بأبنائه الأوفياء..
نهواهو في كل الظروف ...



اخى كورينا نقدر احساس الجميع ولكنها الحياه نفسها بها المرارات والمسرات وبرغم كل شئ اؤكد لك ان هنالك رجال لايهدأ لهم بال ليزرعوا الفرح فى قلوبنا فقط يحتاجون منا الى مساحة ثقة وقليل من الصبر وسنرقص معا بأذن الله فرحا بالزعيم واذكرك انت تحديدا بعناقنا لبدرالدين بخيت وصحبه عندما فعلوا ما لم يفعله غيرهم بالسودان
كورينا بس حبة صبر يارائع
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*فهم عالي يؤكد صفويتنا نحن معشر المريخاب

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

فهم عالي يؤكد صفويتنا نحن معشر المريخاب



 شكرا ياريس وربنا يعين وازمه وتعدى
                        	*

----------


## senba

*لا اعتقد اننا فى حوجة لهكذا بيان لان المريخابى الاصيل يعرف عند المحن وهذا واحد من الاسباب التى جعلتنا صفوة فنحن لن نتخلى عنه ابدا للاننا كلنا ذاهبون والخلود له هو الكيان ولكن كجيل يشهد على العصر لا يمكن ان نقبل او نتقبل ما يفعله انصاف الموهوبين وفاقدى الولاء بهذا الكيان ابدا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*كلنا نرفض ولكن يجب ان نعمل من اجل ان نشهد مايزين سجلات التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة senba
					

لا اعتقد اننا فى حوجة لهكذا بيان لان المريخابى الاصيل يعرف عند المحن وهذا واحد من الاسباب التى جعلتنا صفوة فنحن لن نتخلى عنه ابدا للاننا كلنا ذاهبون والخلود له هو الكيان ولكن كجيل يشهد على العصر لا يمكن ان نقبل او نتقبل ما يفعله انصاف الموهوبين وفاقدى الولاء بهذا الكيان ابدا



كلنا نرفض لكن يجب ان عمل بجد حتى نشهد الانتصارات
                        	*

----------

